# Idenitiy Crisis



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 6, 2020)

The one thing that probably truly defines one as a furry is to have a fursona, the thing that can represent you better than anything else... And yet somehow I can't seem to make up my mind at what I want to be. 

Artwork Gallery for DarkHorseArtie89 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (just some on Fur Affinity I've drawn, Deviant Art has more and what not)

Originally I was a dragon, and I thought it was all good until I realized how poorly viewed they are (egotistical, uncreative, and obnoxious), and so I went to something else. A friend looked at me and said I was "horse faced", and so I went with a draft horse for a while, to the point that "DarkHorseArtie89" is now my screen name for DA and FA. But now I wonder if I really fit and can represent myself with such animal... I'm certainly "big and stupid" in life, and I do try to work hard, but I'm too prone to emotional mood swings to be something as calm and collected as a draft horse.

And I've experimented with several things; a shark, a canine of sorts (looks like your typical wolf, I called it a coyote), a raven, a pokemon or two, some Warcraft races, and a demon... And yet nothing seems to really stick with me or feel interesting.

Factor this in with being very unsure of what kind of setting I'd put myself in; a fantasy, sci fi, or everyday situation. I can't figure out my aesthetic!

About the only thing certain is body type and hairstyle. The whole bulky "musclechub" or "strongfat" shape was the result of always wanted to be strong, but go into somewhat more realistic terroritory vs. the more "roid raging" look, which I think suits me well because I'm quite active and I do eat a lot. The hairstyle is more of what I wished I could have without judgement, and well, everyone from orcs to rockstars have made that high-ponytail hairstyle work. I could also argue that color scheme is set, but it varies a bit depending on species.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 6, 2020)

Not all drafts are always "calm and collected," they can still be big spooky stupid-heads, and clumsy at that.

You could be something like a moose, or an elk, or a rhino or hippo.

Or a domestic bull of some kind.  A Highland bull, with its hair all pulled up in a man-bun. 

Remember, you're allowed to evolve it, and you don't have to have it all at once.  My 'sona exists in different worlds.  I RP her in a medieval fantasy, but there is also a modern version of her who loves hiking, swimming in the ocean and surfing.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 6, 2020)

You've been around a while!

These fursona quizzes may give you ideas!

https://www.quotev.com/quiz/514094/What-is-your-Fursona

www.gotoquiz.com: What Kind Of Animal Should Your Fursona Be?

www.allthetests.com: What's My Fursona?

uquiz.com: An idea for your fursona!

What will you be, I wonder!?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 7, 2020)

@Trevorbluesquirrel 

Well let's see what each one gives me:

1. Domestic Dog
2. Tiger
3. Deer
4. Bear/Ursine

Four completely different answers; why am I not surprised? Perhaps it would just be easier for me to list aesthetics and personality and see what others think?

@MaelstromEyre 

The big reason why I want to find something that is "ultimately unifying" is because of how scatterbrained my artwork has been and how I ultimately want to create a larger, more coherent work that isn't just scattered images and fetish fodder. Something like a comic or even a game perhaps, because I did go to school for game art and what not.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, I wouldn't let anybody tell me what I should or shouldn't be. They could try, but just do what I do and pretend to listen and agree, then shrug it off . Just because it's a common stereotype that dragons are egotistical, obnoxious, etc., doesn't mean that you can't come along and break the mold!

Like what @MaelstromEyre said, and based on what you described, I think you seem kinda like a bull. Hot-headed, loves to eat (we herbivores LOVE to graze and snack!), strong, athletic (bull runs are crazy to watch). The only thing I'm not sure would look the greatest would be your desired hairstyle. You could probably pull it off and make it work.

Even a boar might work, given your personality! They love to eat and can be pretty athletic and quick, too.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 7, 2020)

@bkk1 The hairstyle can work on nearly anyone so long as the ears and horns/antlers aren't too close together.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> @bkk1 The hairstyle can work on nearly anyone so long as the ears and horns/antlers aren't too close together.


Ah, alrighty. Well then I still think a boar could be nice! Don't see too many of them, either, so no one could really call you unoriginal


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> @Trevorbluesquirrel
> 
> Well let's see what each one gives me:
> 
> ...



Well, they're all different questions, so they're not gonna have the same results!

I myself got skunk and cat. I'm not big into cats, so wasn't going to use that, but I was thinking skunk beforehand, and almost chose it, but decided it should my secondary sona instead!

So, I didn't pick either result I got, but they still matched me quite well!

Tiger or Bear seem most likely, or perhaps rhino, hippo, elephant, gator, or kangaroo!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Tiger or Bear seem most likely, or perhaps rhino, hippo, elephant, gator, or kangaroo!



Out of all those a gator sounds most interesting, but again, not sure.



bkk1 said:


> Ah, alrighty. Well then I still think a boar could be nice! Don't see too many of them, either, so no one could really call you unoriginal



I could just say I'm a great value orc or something along those lines. It certainly sounds cool, but there's a lot of things that sound cool, and that's really a big part of the problem too. 

Perhaps I should do like someone else here did and create a sort of mood board of everything and see what it really works well with. After all, I'm not just trying to figure out what fursona should really suit me, but also why my actual aesthetic really is.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Out of all those a gator sounds most interesting, but again, not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gators do have the musclechub going on, they are depicted as eating a lot, and they swim!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, took a little longer than I thought, but here's a sort of "reversed engineered" mood sheet of what my is generally my aesthetic. About the only thing I didn't include in here was the option of wearing a vest, cape, or crop top with jeans, because I generally find myself going for more skimpy attire. 







It probably makes no sense to have the Sierras in there, but if I had to think of the "ideal home environment", that's what it would look like. A valley (perhaps with a lake and nice little city with things to do in it) surrounded by majestic mountains.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 7, 2020)

Based on your mood board I'm picturing a water buffalo! I bet a dragon/water buffalo hybrid would look really interesting too (but that might just be my dragon bias talking...)


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Based on your mood board I'm picturing a water buffalo! I bet a dragon/water buffalo hybrid would look really interesting too (but that might just be my dragon bias talking...)



I did try a Tauren once, and there's always yaks. They got curvy horns.

And I already have a dragon form...


----------



## Kinare (Jan 8, 2020)

The last paragraph of the first post made me think "bear" immediately. They eat a lot and have that body style you're after. Hybrids might be a thing for you though if you're dissatisfied with the typical creatures. Maybe a demon bear? Fits with your mood board too, you could dress it up in those angry spiky things. I wish I could articulate properly the image in my head...

Alternatively, just make up your own creature with all of the traits you like rolled into one. I don't think a lot of people consider that as something they can do, but this is all fantasy, so it's not like there's a rule against making stuff up. ^^


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 8, 2020)

Kinare said:


> Alternatively, just make up your own creature with all of the traits you like rolled into one. I don't think a lot of people consider that as something they can do, but this is all fantasy, so it's not like there's a rule against making stuff up. ^^



But aren't hybrids/original creatures somewhat frowned upon in the fandom?


----------



## Kinare (Jan 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> But aren't hybrids/original creatures somewhat frowned upon in the fandom?



Nope! No one has ever given me shit for my combo of "all of the best big cats thrown into one critter" being my creation (in fact I've gotten compliments on it from artists who love getting to draw something different), and I've never seen someone told "hybrids r bad" or anything of the like. There might be some elitist jerks out there who would try to tell you such, but they're wrong and mean and shouldn't be given any attention. Their bright neon colored "normal animal" sona is no more realistic than a demon bear or whatever you'd go with. It's fantasy, we're here to have fun, and if the typical cookie-cutter animal doesn't make you happy then do what does yo.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 8, 2020)

@Kinare 
I mean that is all true, and it is just fantasy/fiction. And it wouldn't be like I'd stop using the other forms anyway because I have to work around what other people want in either drawings I get or RP situations (or in those cases in games where I want to remake myself as some kind of monster race). But I just really need something that I can use as a sort of "tying it all together" thing. 

Not only that, I probably would wind up with something that wasn't a simple hybrid, but just really a combination of ideas. As such:
- Having either gazelle-like horns or deer antlers (or something that combines the two of them).
- Long, pointy ears.
- Pointy muzzle, possibly with small orc-like tusks.
- Smooth fur.
- A long tail.
- Claws that are probably more like long fingernails/toenails. 
- Wings are optional (it's always really time consuming to draw them, but it's nice to have them in some situations =P)

Of course, that could easily be a "dragon" or "demon" of sorts, but not really any one animal.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 8, 2020)

There's always been this really bland, ancient stigma that's been around for AGES that the creativity of your sona is SOLELY based on it's species. This is far from the truth. You could be a species that nobody else has ever chosen before, but they could still have the most generic story and personality ever. I honestly feel that species is one of the most unimportant details when deciding your sona. Just be what YOU feel comfortable being and WANT to be, and in the end, if you care so much about being unique and different, work on your sona's story and personality rather than their species.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 8, 2020)

@Aprilycan 
I think the stigma is partly due to the various animal stereotypes along with how all the different sub-communities in the fandom see each other. 

As for myself, I think the reason why I'm relying more on what others think is a good fit for me versus what I feel is a good fit for me is because of the whole "you don't really know yourself like others know you" sort of thing. And perhaps they may be right. I may say that I really like horses in furry art, but the actual amount of furry art I collect that features horses isn't that much at all.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, I know it's not all great to double post, but I'd figure I'd announce that I'll just... Bounce around with different species and do what I always do; adapt to whatever the setting wants me to be as. I guess the whole kind of fashion/aesthetic, body type, personality, and hairstyle is what's really important and makes me what I really am.

Adaptability and applicability never hurt anyone.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 3, 2020)

Rather than create a whole new thread and spam the forums with the same subject, I'll just... Necro my old thread with an update.

So I just drew some species heads here and went to see which one people thought looked the best. Obviously a rough sketch with heavy referencing, but still worth doing.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 3, 2020)

You could be a shapeshifter, picking whichever species seems right for the situation. A horse runs up to a body of water, then turns into a shark to go for a swim. No matter what species you are, you've got your look defined enough that it's still obviously you.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 3, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> You could be a shapeshifter, picking whichever species seems right for the situation. A horse runs up to a body of water, then turns into a shark to go for a swim. No matter what species you are, you've got your look defined enough that it's still obviously you.



True, but it's kind of hard to really do any kind of world-building or lore making when you're constantly changing species around a lot.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm gonna go on a small tangent, but it's still going to be consistent with the topic.

I used to be known as Prometheus Fox. It was my first attempt at a sona.
Eventually, I felt it didn't fit me as a person, partially because I just can't for the life of me settle down on a single identity.
I have every few months or so some sort of minor identity crisis where my entire self kinda changes. It's hard to explain.
Anyways, after throwing my old name into an anagram generator, it spat out T E Morpheus.
Morpheus in Greek mythology is the god of sleep and dreams and to a minor degree, the god of illusion, taking many forms within said dreams.
Anyways. I settled on the name because it fit the kind of person I am: someone who is constantly changing form.

TLDR; multiple sonas is perfectly fine if you can't settle on one.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 3, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> True, but it's kind of hard to really do any kind of world-building or lore making when you're constantly changing species around a lot.


Perhaps you could pick one to have as a primary form, and then change to whatever else when you feel like it or the situation calls for it. Shapeshifting demon makes sense in my head.

Otherwise, if I were to just pick one out of what you drew based on looks, I like the boar.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 3, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Perhaps you could pick one to have as a primary form, and then change to whatever else when you feel like it or the situation calls for it. Shapeshifting demon makes sense in my head.
> 
> Otherwise, if I were to just pick one out of what you drew based on looks, I like the boar.



Yeah, a demon would make sense, if people weren't so iffy about magical creatures.

Also, you're the second person so far that said they like the boar (the other person was making me pick between the canine and boar). I don't know if I'd really want to be associated with a porcine though; they've got a lot of negative stereotypes about them.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 4, 2020)

I need to agree, the demonic beast is coolest of them all! Plus, you can indeed have some extra shapeshifting skill there. If you don't want this to go overboard, then perhaps something more subtle, for example taking on _slight_ facial characteristics of different species, depending on mood or emotional stance? Just randomly brainstorming here...

And I also have my little identity  crisis  shift. I'm not well-known in the fandom at all, but those who know me, they know me as a striped hyena. However, with my more recent fascination with antelopes, I've had this secondary nyala buck character "growing on me" gradually. To the point where I saw the April Fools Day as a good occasion to make the switch and see how it goes. My only reservation is that those few people who do recognize me might get confused, like "who is this dude again?" Otherwise, horns up!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 4, 2020)

Well since people are talking about the demon form a lot here, here is some pictures either I have drawn or others have drawn to show what the full body and outfit is like.















And then we have the more modern and mundane clothing option here:






So you can see it isn't just the species, but also the kind of stuff I want to do. I'm not sure if I should do more fantasy or more modern.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I'm not sure if I should do more fantasy or more modern.


Personally, I always love modern stuffs, they just feel so much better, but idk how to really explain it. I'd totally go for a T-Rex wearing a T-shirt rather than some medieval fantasy armors any day now.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Personally, I always love modern stuffs, they just feel so much better, but idk how to really explain it. I'd totally go for a T-Rex wearing a T-shirt rather than some medieval fantasy armors any day now.



Probably because of how overused most fantasy settings are, and the fact that nearly all fantasy use the same exact aesthetic (Western Medieval European or Old Nordic) with little variation. Meanwhile more modern/mundane allows for a bit more variety, but the whole techno aesthetic is getting old too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2020)

Black jacket, dark-colored T-shirt, jeans, and finger-less gloves. Can never go wrong with that.
Then a pair of pistols and a katana lol


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 6, 2020)

Eh, crop-tops are always the best choice...


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2020)

Especially with how large-and-in-charge + loud-and-proud your OCs are, I'd say :

Minimum clothes = Maximum goodness

(My guy is just as big in terms of body build too lol)


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Thicchimera 

I see, well I don't think that either clothing choice is wrong (again, it depends on either setting), and it's not like I can't combine some things together if I wanted to. Ultimately I just want to know what species is the right choice.

The demonic beast thing is cool, yes, but I need to think about what happens when it comes to interacting with other people and my other characters I've created. It's gonna be really hard to take anything seriously when you've got these ordinary anthro animal characters interacting with this weird sort of creature who looks like a failed Blizzard games creation, even if said monster is wearing ordinary street clothes and doesn't have his wings visible.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2020)

I get what you mean, but then again, you don't need to think too much about that problem. Your character is still pretty "normal", as far as I'm concerned. Still "normal" anatomy, not two heads or anything out of control.

I could have my guy as an elephant taur, with 4 arms, 4 horns, 4 tusks, some lion-like mane, a 3rd eye on his chest, and a maw full of razor-sharp teeth on his belly, with said teeth literally his deformed bones, AND also 9 snake tails like a bad messed-up combination of a hydra, chimera and kitsune, and I still find it "normal" even in a modern setting. I'd just go with the lousy lazy reason that he's mutated, then cover up at least his 3rd eye and "belly maw" with a T-shirt, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)

Maybe a Chimera or Minotaur(Less mainstream species) so you can experiment and apply your mythical attributes  like the person above. He’s really unique and creative from his art I’ve seen and mythical creatures give you a lot of options and variety to work with.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 6, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> The one thing that probably truly defines one as a furry is to have a fursona, the thing that can represent you better than anything else... And yet somehow I can't seem to make up my mind at what I want to be.
> 
> Artwork Gallery for DarkHorseArtie89 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (just some on Fur Affinity I've drawn, Deviant Art has more and what not)
> 
> ...




Based *only *and *solely *upon what I just read (as I know 100% nothing else about you literally), I would think of you as a bear. <smiles and tilts head inquisitively>

Keep in mind this is JUST initial impressions and my opinion only mind you...but when you describe personality, body type, and emotion states here...as well as hairy build and bulk...friendly yet stoic, strong yet gentle perhaps...moody sometimes, a bear just springs to mind. Have you considered a form of that as an option? <shrug>


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Maybe a Chimera or Minotaur(Less mainstream species) so you can experiment and apply your mythical attributes  like the person above. He’s really unique and creative from his art I’ve seen and mythical creatures give you a lot of options and variety to work with.



I mean technically the demon beast is a sort of chimera (wolf + gazelle + deer + dragon to some degree), so there's that. The problem is just how do you make a creature like that make sense in something other than a fantasy setting, especially since fantasy is such a cliche, childish type of thing to work with.



Mambi said:


> Based *only *and *solely *upon what I just read (as I know 100% nothing else about you literally), I would think of you as a bear. <smiles and tilts head inquisitively>
> 
> Keep in mind this is JUST initial impressions and my opinion only mind you...but when you describe personality, body type, and emotion states here...as well as hairy build and bulk...friendly yet stoic, strong yet gentle perhaps...moody sometimes, a bear just springs to mind. Have you considered a form of that as an option? <shrug>



There are plenty of other animals that fall under that category though; many large pack animals, big game, and some reptiles. I also kind of tire of the "bear stereotype" that crops up a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I mean technically the demon beast is a sort of chimera (wolf + gazelle + deer + dragon to some degree), so there's that. The problem is just how do you make a creature like that make sense in something other than a fantasy setting, especially since fantasy is such a cliche, childish type of thing to work with.


Does a fursona ever have to make sense?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> The problem is just how do you make a creature like that make sense in something other than a fantasy setting, especially since fantasy is such a cliche, childish type of thing to work with.


It just works.
Even in a non-fantasy setting, it's perfectly fine to have mythical creatures around.
I can totally see a centaur wearing military clothes and carrying a sniper rifle, or a freaking hydra at a fast food place (each head for one customer, so 9+ times the efficiency !).


----------



## Mambi (Apr 6, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> There are plenty of other animals that fall under that category though; many large pack animals, big game, and some reptiles. I also kind of tire of the "bear stereotype" that crops up a lot.



Of course, no problem, and you have to go with what feels right for you...it was just first impression only <grin>. I can see why you'd want to avoid a stereotype though.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 6, 2020)

@[Nexus]

Well it is fiction, and as Mark Twain said, it has to make sense.

@Thicchimera 

I mean, if only there are other mythical creatures.

@Mambi 

It's fine.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I mean, if only there are other mythical creatures.


Oh trust me there are. Hell of a lot. You just probably haven't seen them.
My guy is a mammoth-minotaur with 9 snake tails, does that qualify ? Heh.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I mean, if only there are other mythical creatures.


forums.furaffinity.net: Sona criticism! (birb edition)
There's a gryphon for ye.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Thicchimera 

That's not what I meant; I'm aware that there are other furries out there who have mystical fursonas.

What I'm talking more about is putting one's fursona into a story and having them interact with characters and a setting.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> What I'm talking more about is putting one's fursona into a story and having them interact with characters and a setting.


Oh that.
In that case, it's hard to tell. Most of the time I only have that problem in RPs, specifically those where you gotta pick a race, and there're only humans, elves, orcs, dwarves or whatever of those non-animal races.
Otherwise, I'm pretty sure anything goes. You don't need fantasy setting for your demonic character's presence in the world to make sense. I'm pretty sure there are movies and films where vampires and werewolves fight each other in the modern setting, going at each other with swords and guns and so on too.
And if you're still not sure, I can be your chimera pal so you're not alone


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> [...] Originally I was a dragon, and I thought it was all good until I realized how poorly viewed they are (egotistical, uncreative, and obnoxious), and so I went to something else. [...]


Don't let that deter you from picking an animal (or mythological creature) that you might like. Lemme tell you a thing or two about stigmas with certain species. Because whooo boy, us foxes have a lot of 'em! Many, maaany of which I am absolutely not fond of. But screw that, let the people have their boring stigmas, be the exception that proves them wrong. And more importantly, don't let them stop you from picking what you like.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> @[Nexus]
> 
> Well it is fiction, and as Mark Twain said, it has to make sense.


I can agree that this is a good point under many circumstances regarding character creation.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Does a fursona ever have to make sense?


You ever read the post-furry section of the wiki?
There are some fun ones in there, like an anthropomorphic lava lamp.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You ever read the post-furry section of the wiki?
> There are some fun ones in there, like an anthropomorphic lava lamp.


I knew a person on Sofurry who was an anthropomorphic pomegranate. Granted it was just a fruit with a very detailed face.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I knew a person on Sofurry who was an anthropomorphic pomegranate. Granted it was just a fruit with a very detailed face.


*Annoying Orange war flashbacks*
*Fred flashbacks*
Oh please don't make me go back


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 7, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Don't let that deter you from picking an animal (or mythological creature) that you might like. Lemme tell you a thing or two about stigmas with certain species. Because whooo boy, us foxes have a lot of 'em! Many, maaany of which I am absolutely not fond of. But screw that, let the people have their boring stigmas, be the exception that proves them wrong. And more importantly, don't let them stop you from picking what you like.



But people in general still really love foxes, and foxes can be put into just about anything without much fuss, and you don't have to come up with hundreds of justifications about thing like why you fox has hair, eats certain things, or anything like that.

Dragons are pretty much impossible to work with in anything other than fantasy. Demons can exist in about anything, but run into the possibility being very Mary/Marty Sue to everyone (which dragons are too). 

It seems like ultimately you're forced to pick a canine or some other species of carnivora in this fandom. Even postfurry type creations still resemble something carnivora.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> It seems like ultimately you're forced to pick a canine or some other species of carnivora in this fandom. Even postfurry type creations still resemble something carnivora.


Aaaaaaye nope. My guy is a mammoth-minotaur that can literally change his tail to 9 snake tails, and I have no trouble working him into non-fantasy settings. Even if it's for modern, present days, I still don't see any problem with him.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> But people in general still really love foxes, and foxes can be put into just about anything without much fuss, and you don't have to come up with hundreds of justifications about thing like why you fox has hair, eats certain things, or anything like that.
> 
> Dragons are pretty much impossible to work with in anything other than fantasy. Demons can exist in about anything, but run into the possibility being very Mary/Marty Sue to everyone (which dragons are too).
> 
> It seems like ultimately you're forced to pick a canine or some other species of carnivora in this fandom. Even postfurry type creations still resemble something carnivora.


I think you've got the wrong idea.
Seems like you're limiting yourself to some false pretense.
You think that you're forced to pick a these things because they tend to be the most popular.

Why allow the status quo seep into your pores and deter you from what you really want?
If you want a modern dragon, then make a modern dragon. Nobody cares.
Cyberpunk bat demon? Give it a whirl.
If you're worried about an RP character being too OP, then write more realistic stories for them or give them some sort of detriment where they have to earn their blood right.

I used to have a fox when I joined the fandom, but now I run with three totally different species, none of which are canids or canid-like.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 7, 2020)

You have a pentagram as part of your aesthetic. If you/your fursona are a Satanist or other LHP type, that tends to come with embracing who you are rather than worrying about what society at large thinks. Those who would judge you harshly for your choice probably aren't worth your time anyways. 

With your aesthetic, your character would stick out in a modern setting regardless of what species you pick. Just like a punk or metalhead tends to stand out in a crowd of "normal" people. It's fun being an oddball, why shy away from it?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> You have a pentagram as part of your aesthetic. If you/your fursona are a Satanist or other LHP type, that tends to come with embracing who you are rather than worrying about what society at large thinks. Those who would judge you harshly for your choice probably aren't worth your time anyways.
> 
> With your aesthetic, your character would stick out in a modern setting regardless of what species you pick. Just like a punk or metalhead tends to stand out in a crowd of "normal" people. It's fun being an oddball, why shy away from it?



I mean, if the pentagram wasn't there, would it change the character? In a way, it could even be a form of appropriation because I don't embrace myself (especially when the parts make a sum that makes NO SENSE at all) or fall into most of the LHP type of thinking; if anything, the dreaded Jante Law mixed with Postmodernism is the closest to how I think about things... It's exactly why I'm asking everyone else what they think is a correct fit because _everyone else knows you better than you know yourself_. 

Also, kind of weird to compare me to metalheads since I make fun of metal all the time. If anything, the aesthetic is probably just the typical 80s "badass" look.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> _everyone else knows you better than you know yourself_.


Sorry for going all philosophical on you here but uh... this shouldn't be the case.
I know it is for a lot of people, but if you aren't the person who knows you the most, you may need to take a vacation and do some soul searching.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 7, 2020)

@Toby_Morpheus 

Except it's true?

A doctor can't medicate or diagnose themselves. A barber can't really cut their own hair very well (it's possible, but the results may not be good). Likewise, we can't really gauge or judge anything about ourselves without somebody else to tell us what's up.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> @Toby_Morpheus
> 
> Except it's true?
> 
> A doctor can't medicate or diagnose themselves. A barber can't really cut their own hair very well (it's possible, but the results may not be good). Likewise, we can't really gauge or judge anything about ourselves without somebody else to tell us what's up.


I disagree. To know yourself is to achieve self-actualization and it is possible. Assuming you're of relatively sound mind and conscious of your own being, that is.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 7, 2020)

Never heard of Jante Law till now, but after doing a quick search it seems pretty close to being a polar opposite of Satanism. Satanism is about viewing yourself as your own god/goddess. I'd consider it a form of appropriation, though I'm not going to condemn you for it. If the contradiction bugs you, there are plenty of other badass looking symbols to wear around your neck. As a Satanist myself, of course it's going to change how I look at your character. For the average person, it might or might not change their perception. Pentagrams often freak out Christians.

Lots of metal bands wear spikes, studs, leather, etc. Whether or not you enjoy metal, many will assume you do if you are decked out in such things.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 8, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Never heard of Jante Law till now, but after doing a quick search it seems pretty close to being a polar opposite of Satanism. Satanism is about viewing yourself as your own god/goddess. I'd consider it a form of appropriation, though I'm not going to condemn you for it. If the contradiction bugs you, there are plenty of other badass looking symbols to wear around your neck. As a Satanist myself, of course it's going to change how I look at your character. For the average person, it might or might not change their perception. Pentagrams often freak out Christians.



Yeah, Jante Law/Jantehoven is one of the many modern Nordic things a lot of people like to forget about because IS NOT VYKYUNS and it's something a lot of people are afraid of because cutting down the tall poppies is a big crime or something. As for symbols, there aren't really that many badass symbols out there that I could use because it's either A) not belonging to me in a cultural sense, B) it's copyright, or C) much like VYKYUNS, it's probably racist nonsense. 



Toby_Morpheus said:


> I disagree. To know yourself is to achieve self-actualization and it is possible. Assuming you're of relatively sound mind and conscious of your own being, that is.



Except we don't exist in vacuums. We're more shaped by others and the environment we're brought up in than you'd think.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Except we don't exist in vacuums. We're more shaped by others and the environment we're brought up in than you'd think.


Never said we weren't.
I'm simply saying that we should be aware of what makes us us and to do so takes introspection.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Never said we weren't.
> I'm simply saying that we should be aware of what makes us us and to do so takes introspection.



Then by this logic, I'm just the janitor.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Then by this logic, I'm just the janitor.


A janitor with all the keys ;3


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> A janitor with all the keys ;3



Not at my job. I don't get any keys except for one that runs the floor scrubber.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Not at my job. I don't get any keys except for one that runs the floor scrubber.


Ive only had one janitor job and i had full access while the building was otherwise not in use.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> But people in general still really love foxes, and foxes can be put into just about anything without much fuss, and you don't have to come up with hundreds of justifications about thing like why you fox has hair, eats certain things, or anything like that.
> 
> Dragons are pretty much impossible to work with in anything other than fantasy. Demons can exist in about anything, but run into the possibility being very Mary/Marty Sue to everyone (which dragons are too).
> 
> It seems like ultimately you're forced to pick a canine or some other species of carnivora in this fandom. Even postfurry type creations still resemble something carnivora.


Of course people "love" foxes, they're known to be sluts, horny and bottoms, all attributes that people within this community prefer, seeing that a good portion of them is into nsfw things. I however, am absolutely not. And I wouldn't have myself deterred by that.

Generally speaking though, you're giving yourself too much of a hard time. For one, dragons can be integrated into literally any setting that is closely related to fantasy, especially since every good fantasy, in some way or another, includes a or more dragons.
I wouldn't even go as far as to say that they're harder to put into a setting than a demon. Usually a demon is evil, cannot act outside their malicious intents and will always be considered evil. Dragons at least can have their own opinion, way of thinking and decide on whether or not they want to be good, bad or anything in between.

The other thing is that, while you might think that all dragons are egoistical, Mary-Sue-esque and whatnot, there's plenty of people who can effectively show you that all these stereotypes don't need to apply to your own sona. People like @Arix have fantastic sonas from what I can tell. Take them as an example


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 8, 2020)

I agree with the Fenja - Be whatever you want to be. Design a character yourself. What does it matter what others think about you? it's your sona, not theirs.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I agree with the Fenja - Be whatever you want to be. Design a character yourself. What does it matter what others think about you? it's your sona, not theirs.



It matters because I'm involved in a community.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> It matters because I'm involved in a community.


The only person in this community who is taking the stance you are is yourself right now.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> The only person in this community who is taking the stance you are is yourself right now.



Maybe, maybe not. 

Or maybe I'm just asking the wrong people about what I should do, and I really am not doing what I should be doing, which is playing with a concept to see if it can be "believable". So I did this: (Picture is too damn large for a preview of a sketch)







I just took the whole "demon beast" and tried to make into a feral creature one may run into. If it can make some sense for a fantasy setting, then it's probably a viable for use as a fursona. Although I wouldn't be surprised if people thought it was some kind of kirin.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just asking the wrong people about what I should do, and I really am not doing what I should be doing, which is playing with a concept to see if it can be "believable". So I did this: (Picture is too damn large for a preview of a sketch)
> 
> ...


You really, really are thinking about this too hard.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just asking the wrong people about what I should do, and I really am not doing what I should be doing, which is playing with a concept to see if it can be "believable". So I did this: (Picture is too damn large for a preview of a sketch)
> 
> ...


it looks very nice, like it would be a character in a video game ^^


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm kinda with @Toby_Morpheus on this one... you're over-thinking it a bit too much. Just chill.
I mean, look at this monstrosity that I draw as my fursona, right here.




Those black parts on his arms and trunk are dark matter. It's from an eldritch deity (or a symbiote, like spider man, but a MUCH bigger deal).
And yes, that's NINE snake tails. Kitsune, chimera and hydra be damned.
And I have no problem having him in a modern setting, let alone fantasy/sci-fi.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I'm kinda with @Toby_Morpheus on this one... you're over-thinking it a bit too much. Just chill.
> I mean, look at this monstrosity that I draw as my fursona, right here.
> 
> 
> ...


That's some cool stuff right there.
Your uh... name makes a lot more sense now ;P


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> That's some cool stuff right there.
> Your uh... name makes a lot more sense now ;P


Thanks a lot.
And yes my username is top-tier, hands down lol


----------

